# guida sull'installazione di kde

## AssassinCreed

ciaoooo!!!!!!!!!! sono nuovo in questo forum  , è la prima volta che installo gentoo , l'installazione l'ho quasi completata , intanto (siccome non ho capito come si fa) qualcuno mi può spiegare come si installa l'ultima versione di kde stabile? credo sia la 4.4XXX, sono andato a cercare su google che la 4.5 è instabile e molte cose non funzionano, ma è vero? bhooo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## k01

l'ultima stabile in portage è la 4.4.4. per installare il desktop completo dai

```
emerge kde-meta
```

ci vorrà un po' di tempo...

questa è la guida ufficiale: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xmlLast edited by k01 on Sat Jul 31, 2010 3:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AssassinCreed

adesso sto facendo il grub , mi pare tutto apposto ,riavvio ,tolgo il cd, creo un account e do emerge kde-meta?

----------

## k01

dovresti fare le cose con calma, sistemare il tuo make.conf e installare prima xorg, e poi successivamente kde.

----------

## AssassinCreed

sisi grazie , l'ho notato sulla guida , prima devo sistemare xorg  , poi la mia scheda nvidea , poi l'installazione di kde.

posso lasciare il topic aperto per eventuali problemi?

----------

## xdarma

 *AssassinCreed wrote:*   

> qualcuno mi può spiegare come si installa l'ultima versione di kde stabile? credo sia la 4.4XXX

 

La 4.4.4 è "stabile" sotto gentoo per le architetture amd64 e x86, la 4.4.5 è in "testing".

Viste le poche differenze tra le due, tanto vale che tieni tutta l'installazione in "stabile".

Ovviamente per "stabile" e "testing" intendo le classificazioni gentoo. KDE 4.4.5 è stabile secondo gli sviluppatori KDE.

 *AssassinCreed wrote:*   

> sono andato a cercare su google che la 4.5 è instabile e molte cose non funzionano, ma è vero? bhooo :roll:

 

Più che google, era meglio il sito ufficiale di KDE dove avresti capito che KDE 4.5 non è ancora stata rilasciata ufficialmente.

Esistono delle 4.5-RC che sono sconsigliate agli utenti normali.

 *AssassinCreed wrote:*   

> posso lasciare il topic aperto per eventuali problemi?

 

No.

Prima cerchi su google linux, poi nei forum, poi chiedi all'amico che ti ha convinto ad installare gentoo.

Se non funziona, allora apri un altro topic.

P.S.

Benvenuto  ;-)

----------

## AssassinCreed

ahah mi hai dato tanti consigli grazie infinite , è vero comunque non me ne ero accorto la 4.5 è ancora una RC, cmq l'amico che mi ha consigliato gentoo sono io in persona , anche perchè tutti i miei amici con ciu gioco a pallone o compagni di banco , non capiscono assolutamente niente di computer XD  :Laughing:  , si limitano a stare tutto il giorni su facebook. cmq tornando a noi , il topic metto risolto e se ci sono problemi ne apro un altro con l'appropriato problema?

----------

## xdarma

 *AssassinCreed wrote:*   

> ahah mi hai dato tanti consigli grazie infinite , [...cut...] , anche perchè tutti i miei amici con ciu gioco a pallone o compagni di banco , non capiscono assolutamente niente di computer XD :lol: , si limitano a stare tutto il giorni su facebook.

 

Mi sono dimenticato dell'ottima documentazione in italiano.

Non capisco questa discriminazione per quelli, come me, che "stanno tutto il giorno su feisbuk".

Pensi di essere migliore solo perché sai ricopiare dei comandi da una guida all'interno di una shell?

:-D

 *AssassinCreed wrote:*   

>  cmq tornando a noi , il topic metto risolto e se ci sono problemi ne apro un altro con l'appropriato problema?

 

Sì.

----------

## bandreabis

kde 4.5 stabile è stata rilasciata il 10 agosto.

Quando gli ebuild per gentoo?

----------

## ago

Per il momento dovresti trovarlo nell'overlay di kde...non so se e quando verrà aggiunto in portage

----------

## bandreabis

Aspettavo che kde si levasse di dosso le dipendenze da hal.

Ma tanto hal serve per k3b!

----------

## Scen

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Aspettavo che kde si levasse di dosso le dipendenze da hal.
> 
> Ma tanto hal serve per k3b!

 

k3b non fa parte di KDE! (non è incluso in kde-meta, tanto x capirci).

(wow il mio primo messaggio nel forum dopo non so quanto tempo   :Shocked:  )

----------

## bandreabis

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Aspettavo che kde si levasse di dosso le dipendenze da hal.
> 
> Ma tanto hal serve per k3b! 
> 
> k3b non fa parte di KDE! (non è incluso in kde-meta, tanto x capirci).
> ...

 

Ciao Scen, non intendevo dire che kde sia legato a k3b, già una volta sono stato ripreso e mi è bastato per capirlo. (e mi ha già dato fastidio la prima volta).

Dicevo che hal mi serve per k3b, e che quindi non ho fretta che kde si liberi di hal.

----------

